# squirter nozzle location



## Bob O'Driscoll (Jun 15, 2016)

Anybody have an 05 gto than can tell me what he measurements are for the squirter nozzle location I bought a 04 but it has an aftermarket 05 hood. The nozzles are no existent and no holes in hood I could use the measurments to locate where the holes go.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You could probably just 'eyeball' them. There's an indentation in the OEM hood where each nozzle goes. An aftermarket hood apparently doesn't have those and if you use the original nozzles they'll stick up a little higher on it than they do on the stock hood.


----------

